# Same story



## Wilson89 (Jul 3, 2015)

Same story here going on vacation next week and want to get in some fishing any advice is very much appreciated.. Will be staying within walking distance of perdido pass


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on what you want to try to catch...?


----------



## Wilson89 (Jul 3, 2015)

Doesn't matter really I know hardheads will be there caught them before the only time I've ever tried .. Any advice will be helpful


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Early mornings around those docks are great for reds and trout. Use live shrimp and a popping cork. If you are a lure person, try casting gulp baits or swim shads.


----------



## Wilson89 (Jul 3, 2015)

Will do man thanks... I read that several people said the pass was good place but gets crowded ..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you have time when you get down, try to swing by our store on canal rd in OB. I'll get you on the right path and you WILL catch fish! the bite has been very good in the surf. Read some of my reports in the "surf fishing reports" section of this forum.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Wilson 89,
Take Chris's advice and stop by their store and see him.
Your fishing success will be noticeably improved.


----------



## Wilson89 (Jul 3, 2015)

Good deal man thanks we should be down there Tuesday .. What's the name of your store I'll be sure and swing by


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sam's 
251-981-4245
27122 Canal Rd
Orange Beach, Al 36561


----------



## Wilson89 (Jul 3, 2015)

Man sounds good I will make a point to come soon as we there thanks a bunch


----------



## Wilson89 (Jul 3, 2015)

Will I able to fish close to the pAss you think?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, you will be able to catch fish near the pass.


----------



## Wilson89 (Jul 3, 2015)

Will be there Tuesday evening .. Def coming by there I'm pumped


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

If the surf fishing is still as good as it was a couple weeks ago, definitely go see Chris. That is, if you like bass fishing for saltwater fish and having a blast. Hell, I ain't even met him in person yet, and he's already got me on the fish through his reports on here.


----------



## Wilson89 (Jul 3, 2015)

Good I'm excited .. I hope my bad luck don't kick in I'm pumped


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If I get some free time this week we might be able to meet up and fish one morning if you want.


----------



## Wilson89 (Jul 3, 2015)

Yea man that would be awesome ... Id love to go with someone that knows what they're doing ha


----------



## Wilson89 (Jul 3, 2015)

Any suggestions on rods and reels don't wanna go all out Bc I don't surf fish much maybe something I could use when we tight line for catfish back at home


----------

